# Need cdilla.dll



## Shikhar (Aug 25, 2004)

I have 3D Studio Max 4. I am getting a message " Error Loading cdilla.dll"
and "The software licensing system was unable to get a license.
Please help me.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 26, 2004)

You got Cydoor .. and you removed it using some antispyware tool .. You'll have to reinstall the software that you installed as adware ..


----------

